# Cornish Hens



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone have a good recipe....?


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm trying this








Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

They are fabulous in a frier,


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

A guy I used to work with marinated them in coca cola and dales, then smoked them, I thought it was the best tasting bird I had ever had, good stuff.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

We place rosemary and garlic inside them along with spices outside them, then we get a sweet and sour glaze that we baste on the outside of them, and they are INSANE !


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

I stuff them with wild long grain rice and Conecuh and cook them on the egg!!


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Has anyone deep fried any Cornish Hens? Got a recipe?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Put one inside the turkey of a rookie thanksgiving dinner host:


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Put one inside the turkey of a rookie thanksgiving dinner host:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_cy71MRfxc


That's freakin' hilarious!! Now I have to go to the G.O. and look for a prego bird!!

Now just for kicks if I can't find a prego bird and I don't want to do a turkey....any ideas for just the baby?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

We used to bruise a Lemon by rolling it around on the counter and stab a bunch of holes in it with a fork before shoving it into the cavity and lightly season with whatever fell out of the cabinet first.... 
Place in oven at the time and temps on the plastic shrink wrap...... Unless you forget it's in the oven, it's hard to ruin one...


----------

